# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy cnc lỗi trục x

## quyensuong225

Máy cnc của e chay nc v5 bị hỏng card trục x nên e thay card xong thì nó chỉ chạy về 1 phía thôi ạ ví dụ chạy về phía phải thì phím 4 hay 6 thì nó củng chạy về phía thôi còn đỗi dây lại thì nó 1 bên trái thôi 
ai biết chỉ e với e cảm ơn

----------


## nnk

> Máy cnc của e chay nc v5 bị hỏng card trục x nên e thay card xong thì nó chỉ chạy về 1 phía thôi ạ ví dụ chạy về phía phải thì phím 4 hay 6 thì nó củng chạy về phía thôi còn đỗi dây lại thì nó 1 bên trái thôi 
> ai biết chỉ e với e cảm ơn


kiểm tra dây tín hiệu dir coi có đứt/lỏng gì không nhe

----------


## quyensuong225

> kiểm tra dây tín hiệu dir coi có đứt/lỏng gì không nhe


e xem lai day roi nhung khong duoc a oi

----------


## hoangmanh

Cái này bác đang sài driver nào nó đang chạy chế độ cw/ccw bác đổi lại thành chạy pul/dir là đc thôi mà

----------


## quyensuong225

> Cái này bác đang sài driver nào nó đang chạy chế độ cw/ccw bác đổi lại thành chạy pul/dir là đc thôi mà


a có thể chỉ rõ hơn không hả e không rành cho lắm

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác chụp cái driver trục x bác mới thay lên xem nào

----------


## quyensuong225

> Bác chụp cái driver trục x bác mới thay lên xem nào


 day a

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác xem chỗ này nhé! 2 jump j1 j2 đó bác bác mở nắp driver ra tháo 2 cái jump đó ra xem

----------


## CKD

Nhanh nhất là thử tráo dây tín hiệu của trục Y hay Z lắp để thử xem motor có đảo chiều được không? Nếu:
- motor đảo chiều được thì tín hiệu của X có vấn đề
- motor vẫn không đảo chiều được thì rất có thể đường input lỗi hoặc driver set chưa đúng. Khi đó mổ bụng set lại cũng không muộn.

----------


## Mint

2 driver sát nhau đó rút giắc động cơ bên này cắm vào bên kia xem động cơ có vấn đề gì không, nếu vẫn vậy thì đổi giắc tín hiệu tiếp. Để xác định động cơ còn tốt và kiểm tra được tín hiệu luôn.

----------


## quyensuong225

e moi kiem tra thi biet loi do tin duong tin hieu X cua com on a nhieu

----------

